# Need FLAT road rides. Help with Routes



## IRMB (Jul 15, 2008)

Recovering from hernia surgery. Doc says no mountain biking, and only road riding on the flats.

Did Danville BLVD to Bollinger Canyon today for 40 miles and 1,400'. This is about as flat as it comes around here. Unless I ride all the way to sunol.

Also thinking about the Danville BLVD to Dublin loop (Tasajara).

What other recomendations you got?

I am in East Bay.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

Stockton


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Tasajara to Livermore is pretty rolley and flat. Highland road I think its called.

There isnt much other flat riding in the East bay. When I do TT rides I usually head down Danville blvd to Dublin, so boring.


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

Anything in the Central Valley! 

Actually, if you don't mind driving a bit, the American River trail in Sacramento is pretty flat - around 50 miles round trip if I remember correctly.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

I live in the East Bay, too. I consider a ride 'flat' if it only has ~1000 feet over ~30 miles. That's just the nature of the terrain here. I love it because it forces you to be a good climber, but that's another thread.

If you want it to be really flat, you have to go to the Central Valley - Tracy, Stockton, Modesto. Those places are all very flat. I would hate living out there.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Just ride a trainer until you're cleared for more...


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

TimV said:


> I live in the East Bay, too. I consider a ride 'flat' if it only has ~1000 feet over ~30 miles. That's just the nature of the terrain here. I love it because it forces you to be a good climber, but that's another thread.
> 
> If you want it to be really flat, you have to go to the Central Valley - Tracy, Stockton, Modesto. Those places are all very flat. I would hate living out there.


Fortunately, the foothills and East Bay aren't far away.  There is a lot of good flat as a board rides north of Eight Mile Road among the vineyards between Stockton and Lodi.


----------



## IRMB (Jul 15, 2008)

huckleberry said:


> Just ride a trainer until you're cleared for more...


I should neg rep you for that!


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

It's an hour drive (perhaps), but the Yolo - Solano county roads around Dixon, Davis, Winters and Woodland are flat as tabletops and incredibly scenic, in that rural farm-country way.


----------



## budkid (Dec 15, 2010)

You are in the right area... It's mostly flat from Concord all the way to Pleasanton just as long as you stay near the Ironhorse/Danville Blvd.

But I do agree that anywhere near Davis, Winters, Sac is ALL flat like a pancake. I ride there all the time and I miss hills.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

Davis/Woodland/Dixon/Winters area is pretty flat. They run up around the lake (Berryessa), but I think somewhere out there is a BIG hill. If you're on Facebook, look up Davis Bike Club or their web-page and you should find some info. West of town is miles and miles of farm land with empty roads that are totally flat and nice scenery..


----------

